# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Beba se moze prejesti?

## Lucija Ellen

Uglavnom, na tecaju za trudnice patronazna nam je rekla da se beba ne smije pustiti da bude dugo na dojci, mora pojesti u cugu mlijeko (doslovce je rekla da beba mora pocicati na eks), najduze smije biti 10 minuta i onda je moramo skinuti. A ako spava/mazi se na dojci gubi kilazu i nece pojesti puno, a ako cijelo vrijeme cica i mi pustimo da to potraje, pojest ce previse, curit ce joj, bljuckat ce i tako dalje.

Meni ovo zvuci krivo, ali ja prakticnog iskustva nemam pa zelim znati je li to tocno ili patronazna nije u pravu i dala je krivi savjet punoj dvorani buducih neiskusnih majki koje su te informacije gutale ko bomboncice... Neke su cak i zapisivale.

----------


## vanjci

:Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Toga sam se i bojala   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Naime, procitala sam jako jako puno toga o dojenju na Rodi i iz mojih trudnickih knjiga, imam prijateljice koje vrlo uspjesno doje i nikada se nisam susrela s tim sto je gospodja rekla. Bilo je mi je nekako u kontradikciji s dojenjem koje poimam njeznim i prirodnim... Eh   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sun

katastrofa!!
savjet ne da je krivi nego je TOTALNO KRIVI! 

 bebu treba dojiti na zahtjev, sva brojanja, ograničavanja i sl štete uspostavi dojenja. 

Ljuti me i žalosti što je uopće moguće da patronažne dijele takve netočne informacije širokoj publici.

----------


## makita

I sama sam primila takve info i nisam ih se pridržavala.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Sto se tice dojenja na zahtjev rekla je da to sami procjenimo koliko cemo cesto dojiti, jel svaka tri sata ili kad skuzimo da bi bebba jela, ali da podoji nikako ne smiju biti dugacki. Ako beba doji naprimjer sat vremena prejest ce se, ako spava na dojci treba ju stipnuti za guzu i motivirati da jede.   :shock:

----------


## Tara

ne znam, neka se javi netko sa drugacijim iskustvom ali ja jos nigdje nisam upoznala patronaznu sestru koja daje tocne informacije o dojenju. niti sam od osoba koje doista poznajem cula da im je patronazna dala bilo kakvu korisnu i tocnu informaciju o dojenju. ima ih koje, kao, zagovaraju dojenje ali uz to dijele potpuno krive informacije nakon kojih mame prestanu vrlo brzo s dojenjem jer je nemoguce tako dojiti. 

doduse, znala sam po forumima procitati da je tu i tamo neka mama "naletila" na neku ok patronaznu ali te primjere mogu pobrojati na prste jedne ruke.

----------


## MalaSirena

> Sto se tice dojenja na zahtjev rekla je da to sami procjenimo koliko cemo cesto dojiti, jel svaka tri sata ili kad skuzimo da bi bebba jela, ali da podoji nikako ne smiju biti dugacki. Ako beba doji naprimjer sat vremena prejest ce se, ako spava na dojci treba ju stipnuti za guzu i motivirati da jede.   :shock:


Bi ja nju štipnula za guzu   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  (ustvari, ne bih)

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mislim da bi vecini trudnica bilo korisnije da ne znaju nista nego ovo sto su culi...
Ova patronazna je objasnila da je mamino mlijeko najbolje, da ga nitko nije uspio sintetizirat, pa je pricala wierd price kako je baka dojila unuce kad je ostalo bez mame i kako je cak neki tata dojio (to joj je rekao neki lijecnik...). rekla je i da ne voli kad dodje u posjet mamama i vidi flasice, posebno ne prvih mjesec dana - e to je u kontradikciji s tim da nam je svima na pocetku tecaja podijelila Avenove dude i flasice. Htjela sam pitat sta s poklonom, ali isla mi je na jetra. rekla mi je: "Zlatice - mamice kako to sjedis?" Sjedila sam nagnuta naprijed, sto je ispravan polozaj za bebu jer se ne stisce maternica. Ona me uvjeravala da se moram zavaliti u stolac.   :Rolling Eyes:  A meni u tom polozaju muka. I tako. No, da ne odem u digresiju: dakle dala nam je flasice ali ih ne voli vidjet kod mama doma.

----------


## ms. ivy

dobronamjerna ali ne zna   :Sad:

----------


## div

DOJENJE NA ZAHTJEV  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss: 

_____________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## tibica

I ja sam od svoje patronažne dobila takvu informaciju: "Ako jede duže od pola sata nešto nije u redu s vašim mlijekom, ili nema dovoljno." Ma hajde!!! A meni mlijeko curi čim čujem malu da je budna i to u potocima.
Moja mala jede po sat vremena. Po njenom bi ju trebala skinuti nakon 20 min i pustit ju da bude gladna. Neka djeca sporije jedu (kao moja mala recimo) i treba ih pustiti da jedu svojim tempom. Što bi ta patronažna rekla da ju stavimo za stol i mjerimo joj 5 minuta vremena da poždere ručak!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Adi

evo meni nije dojenje od početka išlo kako treba samo radi tih glupih savjeta.

za početak dojenja nema nijednog boljeg savjeta od onog STAVI BEBU NA SIKU KAD TRAŽI. 

I da sam ja tako radila, a ne mjerila vrijeme ili mislila kako nemam mlijeka, sad bi uspješno dojila.
Ali na svu sreću moja Lorena obožava siku tako da smo sad više na siki nego na nadohrani. I nadam se da ćemo uskoro biti samo na siki.

Buduće mame, udovoljite svojoj bebici pa makar se samo i mazila na siki.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Adi   :Heart:  

Slazem se, ti savjeti samo odmognu! Ko zna koliko je stete sad samo na ovom tecaju napravljeno, plus jos kad ta patronazna dodje u posjet...


Btw, ima li sanse da izbjegnem taj posjet patronazne?

----------


## di_zg

ovako, moja patronažna koja je dolazila prvi tjedan rekla mi je da bebu moram dojiti svaka tri sata i ako spava da je moram probuditi. Rekla je da dojenje mora trajati 20 min nakon toga dizanje za podrigavanje i kada se podrigne onda joj mogu dati još malo cicati i to je to. Beba onda mora biti sita. 
Primarijus koji mi je pregledao bebu u rodilištu prije odlaska kući je rekao i čak napisao dojenje na zahtjev uz objašnjenje da svaki put kada je beba gladna (a to ću vidjeti ako je nemirna i/ili plaće) moram joj ponuditi cicu i neka ne požurujem podoj jer beba zna koliko joj je dosta i nemože se prejesti. Može kasnije malo bljucnuti ali to ne znači da se prejela ili da je predugo bila na cici.

E sada, patronažna je u principu završila srednju školu i ima nešto prakse, a doktor je ipak doktor. 

Btw. najbolje je raditi onako kako govori intuicija. Kada sam prije 20 dana došla sa bebom iz rodilišta plakala sam od muke jer me je bilo strah primiti je a kamoli nešto drugo. Stvarno sam bila bez iskustva i jedino što znam je ono što sam pročitala na rodi. Mogu ti reći da ćeš jednostavno sama skužiti kako trebaš raditi i da će ti biti glupo da ukoliko beba nakon 20 min na cici vuče ko luda prekidati je u jelu jer je po nečijim pravilima trebala biti već odavno sita, ili da ukoliko beba padne u nesvjest od umora i zaspi ko top na cici štipaš ili budiš da si još malo pojede. Daj zamisli da tebe netko tako probudi ili ti nakon 20 min makne tanjur ispred tebe.....

----------


## di_zg

> Adi   
> 
> 
> Btw, ima li sanse da izbjegnem taj posjet patronazne?



ima
ja sam se svoje nakon dva tjedna riješila tako da sam zaključala vrata od dvorišta..... i baš me danas nazvala da me pita kako smo i da li treba još koji puta doći

----------


## Pups

> Slazem se, ti savjeti samo odmognu! Ko zna koliko je stete sad samo na ovom tecaju napravljeno, plus jos kad ta patronazna dodje u posjet...



ja sam isto bila na tom tečaju. i ne slažem se sasvim sa ovim. općenito, osim ovog dijela s hranjenjem na eks, ostale poruke su bile sasvim ok. od prehrane trudnica, vitamina, autosjedalica, dojenja kad beba želi, do neupotrebe kemija, industrijskih sokova i slično. ovdje na forumu je moguće pročitati o puno štetnijim savjetima koje patronažne znaju dati.

ne treba uvijek niti podcjenjivati publiku...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Pups, postujem da je tvoj dojam bio da je tecaj bio opcenito pozitivan. Meni se samo cini da i to malo gresaka je puno, ali to je pak moj dojam i moje misljenje. Nikako nisam htjela uvrijediti tebe kao publiku i sigurna sam da je tamo bilo i puno informiranih buducih mama, ali ako je bila samo i jedna koja nije bila informirana unaprijed i ako je do nje dosla kriva informacija, to nije dobro i velika steta je ucinjena. Nehotice, ali ipak jest ucinjena.   :Wink:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ah da, a o dijeljenju bocica na pocetku tecaja, da i ne govorim... Proizvodjaci ne bi smjeli u zdarv. ustanovama mamama i trudnicama dijeliti ni cokolade a kamoli bocice, znaju to i patronazne i lijecnici i oni sami, ali sute. I mirno krse kod i nikom nista. Meni recimo ni to nije bilo ok, ali sjetit cu se jos nekih stvari, pa nadopisem.

----------


## Pups

Ma ok. Nisam ja bila sretna tamo. Više zbog forme, nego zbog sadržaja. Nekome tko ne zna ništa taj tečaj ne može pomoći, a nekome tko se informira, ovo je sve poznato. Tak ja mislim.
Mi smo tamo išli zbog potvrde. Kao vjerujem i dosta drugih parova.

----------

